# buckhammer slugs



## pewe073 (Oct 6, 2007)

has anyone shot buckhammer slugs out of a mossburg rifle slug barrel??if so how do they group good at 100yds???


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I have never tried those ones, but as with any other slug it will be diffrent from gun to gun. My brother and I have the same slug gun with the same barrel but can not shoot the same slugs


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The only way for you to know for sure is to shoot some. Every gun is different on what slug they may or may not shoot well with.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if they are good slugs or not. They sure sound good though.

If I went slug shopping and I came across the ones named exactly what I wanted to do...the shopping trip is over.


----------



## D.R. Hodge (Apr 24, 2004)

I've used these slugs for about three yrs. They shoot well out of rifled barrel, but they recoil more than a one oz. slug.


----------



## pewe073 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm going to try them friday afternoon to see what they do. thanks for the information guy's


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I zero'd my 870 rifled barrel in yesterday with the 1 1/4 oz buckhammers and I was pretty impressed. First time shooting them and had to sight in a new 2x7 scope and had it zero'd in 3 shots. I fired the last 2 in the box just to make sure and all 3 shots were touching. I zero'd it at 2" high @ 50yds, which I think the box said they were 1.8" high at 50 so it should be dead on at 100yds. Just for fun I shot another box an kept it pretty consistant as I was only using a rest and not a vice/bench. They really hammer the shoulder too, got a bruise after shooting 10 slugs...


Sowbelly


----------

